# Surfside Access 5-6 - The trout are back!



## poobah_1 (Aug 2, 2013)

So let me set the stage a bit.

I got out to between Ac 5&6 SS at 7:30 am. Tide was going out. Water was stained and pretty sporty.

I fished dead shrimp in the 1st and 2nd gut and caught a nice pompano and 2 nice whiting. Released lots of smaller whiting...Missed a slot red at my net...

Then a nice gentleman rides up(10:45 am) in a white truck and says; " They out there brother !" and proceeds to show me a limit of trout. One was real monster, maybe 6-7 pounds. He showed me his rig up (live shrimp under a cork).

Now I am a prepared fisherman and I did bring a pint of live shrimp for just this possibility. 

So I rig up and lo and behold, they are there. I caught three in about 30 min. I released them all, they were legal, but just barely. 

Then I caught a Pigfish, then what I think was either a blue runner/bluefish, or maybe even an amberjack. Then a very large whiting.

About this time what ever that Blue/Amber/something...is really hitting it hard. They tend to just bite off my shrimp at just below the head and never hook up (I am rigging my shrimp behind the horns)

Now about this time the wind picks up and the tide is coming in again, and I am tired....

So I call it a day, no trout in the cooler, but they are there, I got fish tacos this week and a nice sore shoulders 

Poobah


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

nice report poobah! cant wait to get out myself!


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for the report. Once the water Flattens I'll be out there


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

Uh oh! There goes the neighborhood!! Haha good to hear! I did notice when I was out n the bay the water temps r pretty much there... hopefully the rain will let up!


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Good news. We have a beach house rented this weekend. Looks like ill be trying my luck!


----------

